# Every one needs to know if you dont already



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Greetings: I have been experiencing some glitches on the forum today, and I can tell you all you have to do is raise youre little hand, and several will come out of no where to assist and try to fix the problem!! I better not hear any one say you don't get suport here on this forum, yep i am a newbie, but if i hear such, you and i will have a meeting of the minds I dont remember all who jumped in, I know TJ,and anton, and one with 98 in his sig, forgive me at my age memory is real short >>>>>But thank you all<<<<<<:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Greetings: I have been experiencing some glitches on the forum today, and I can tell you all you have to do is raise youre little hand, and several will come out of no where to assist and try to fix the problem!! I better not hear any one say you don't get suport here on this forum, yep i am a newbie, but if i hear such, you and i will have a meeting of the minds I dont remember all who jumped in, I know TJ,and anton, and one with 98 in his sig, forgive me at my age memory is real short >>>>>But thank you all<<<<<<:thumbsup::thumbsup:



You forgot......:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:gotooprah::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

He's right on both counts. Support on this site is very, very good. And, there have been an awful lot of glitches, lately. Signing in has become very difficult.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> He's right on both counts. Support on this site is very, very good. And, there have been an awful lot of glitches, lately. Signing in has become very difficult.



Besides the picture problem, I have had no problems.

What "glitch" are you all talking about?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> He's right on both counts. Support on this site is very, very good. And, there have been an awful lot of glitches, lately. Signing in has become very difficult.


Hmm... No issues at all for me here, same as normal...


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Every one needs to know*

Greetings My Estemed Friends: I encountered a few bugs, glitches, as before, i would look at some one pics ,when hit back button, got logged off. also had trouble logging in, didnt like my name pass word okay also read one of the groups or posts, hit back button agin got logged out. looked at the buy sel trade dept hit back button to go some where els you guessed it!! dont dare go up and click on forum home, will take me forever to get signed back in I for the life of me cant figure why any thing or any one would not love ole cranky me


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gandy, as you know, when I logged in as you (with your info), and poked & prodded, everything seemed to work fine. That leads me to believe that the "bug" (or whatever) has something to do with your browser, cookies, etc. I'll reiterate that this techie stuff is way beyond my pay grade / comprehension, though! I'm hoping the tech / Admin guys in England can chime in with some extra thoughts.

Hey, Reck -- What forum / login glitches have you been experiencing? First I'm hearing of anything.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*everyone needsto know*

Hey Tj and reckers: Beats the daylights out of me. I have 4 different browsers loade on my pc. I do know this for almost 2 weeks using I-9 i could not access my ssi disability account online!! finally was able to connect with warm body in austin texas tech guy there, he set up confereance call with my internet engineer and me ou there, and we learned, that F.B.I. Had issued them a bulletin, that someon had hacked I-9 and microsoft ( they never said a thing) it seems those of us on disability and get our monthly stipend on a debit card, go through a set of servers run by the dept of justice,and those servers were ordered to not allow any one using I-9 to access their accounts:thumbsup: for that i now usefire fox!! so i tried that today here same results as before got logged off??  I am notand dont claim to be a software guy, hardware and main frames are my forte, was taught to write early early cobol then dos,bored me to death, so i leave software alone:thumbsup: i will continue experimenting and see what happens,so every body bear with me


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I wish I could offer more insight, Mike ...

Keep us posted on your experimenting / findings.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Gandy, as you know, when I logged in as you (with your info), and poked & prodded, everything seemed to work fine. That leads me to believe that the "bug" (or whatever) has something to do with your browser, cookies, etc. I'll reiterate that this techie stuff is way beyond my pay grade / comprehension, though! I'm hoping the tech / Admin guys in England can chime in with some extra thoughts.
> 
> Hey, Reck -- What forum / login glitches have you been experiencing? First I'm hearing of anything.
> 
> ...


Teej, I didn't want to complain so I didn't mention it. It can take me three or four attempts to get signed in; on the other hand, today, it' working flawlessly. On days when it doesn't, using my name and password would lead me to a screen where it appeared my sign-in had failed; I'd go back and do it over and over. Then I discovered that when I got to the failed-sign-in page, I could select something off the topic bar and it would let me read the older messages, then move to newer ones. Last week, I could read messages placed before I posted, but not my own or subsequent messages on the suitcase train thread. It comes, it goes away...even at it's worst, it's better than an ex-wife.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure why you guys are getting logged out! I haven't logged in here since a couple of weeks ago when I cleaned all my cookies out and had to login everywhere.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Same here, I logged in when I first got this new to me computer over a month ago.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

from home and ummmm............well home it works great, no glitches and i sign in everyday


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Same with me never a problem logging on or out and I'm even on satellite, that usually gives most a headache with staying logged on!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Teej, I didn't want to complain so I didn't mention it. It can take me three or four attempts to get signed in; on the other hand, today, it' working flawlessly. On days when it doesn't, using my name and password would lead me to a screen where it appeared my sign-in had failed; I'd go back and do it over and over. Then I discovered that when I got to the failed-sign-in page, I could select something off the topic bar and it would let me read the older messages, then move to newer ones. Last week, I could read messages placed before I posted, but not my own or subsequent messages on the suitcase train thread. It comes, it goes away...even at it's worst, it's better than an ex-wife.


You know, Reck ... too many shots of fine Kentucky Bourbon make those finger awfully bouncy on the keyboard! 

Seriously, thanks for the heads-up ... first I'm hearing of this. If it continue to happen, can I ask that you keep some sort of a simple log of when/how, along with a screenshot or two of anything that will add some clues? The forum vbulletin engine is beyond my comprehension, but I will surely be happy to pass things along to Admin for any debugging, if need be.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wait a minute TJ...the Forum is serviced/run by Treckies from England...or was that Techies from England...and I always thought that stuff was taken care of in a Missle Silo somewhere in South Dakota!Just joking of course!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

... an old _train_ depot in South Dakota ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No, they are all on Tworail and B&M's private island.

That is when they are not off shore on his 200' yacht filled with string bikini sexytaries.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> No, they are all on Tworail and B&M's private island.
> 
> That is when they are not off shore on his 200' yacht filled with string bikini sexytaries.


When do the sexytaries show up for the _rest_ of the Mod team ?!?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> When do the sexytaries show up for the _rest_ of the Mod team ?!?


You guys share the cigar lady.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I read about her, she's 27.....


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

When you want to go to another page,go to the bottom of the page your on and selct what topic you want on 'Forum Jump". Hit the little arrow. The click on the topic you want and then click on go. No reason to hit the back button. Pete


----------

